# Суставная гимнастика Су-Джок



## МаринаФрей (7 Сен 2009)

Всем добрый день! Фифа, колечко - это хорошо. Его нужно пркатывать по нескольку раз на каждом пальце кисти, и если можете дотянуться - то и стопы. Тем самым вы разминаете все суставы на теле. Ведь наша кисть (и стопа) - это человечек, у которого большой палец - голова и шея, указательный палец и мизинец - руки, средний и безымянный - ноги. А шариком можете прокатывать и по ладони, и по наружней поверхности кисти рук. Так же по стопам ног - и по внутренней (Инь-поверхности), и по наружной (Ян-поверхности). По основной сиситеме соответствия Су-Джок наш пояснично-крестцовый отдел находится на внешней средней линии кисти (и стопы) ближе к пальцам. 
Суставная гимнастика заключается в последовательном разминании суставов от периферии к центру. То есть сначала в руках - кисти (как в школе "мы писали, мы писали, наши пальчики устали"), потом - вращения в одну и другую сторону по 4 раза - лучезапястных сусавов, потом -локтевых, еще позже - плечевых. Все делается медленно, плавно, под спокойную музыку, лучше китайскую или звуки природы.
После разминки рук переходим к шее. У меня на ней 3 грыжи центральных, но я очень аккуратно и нежно делаю - поворы влево -вправо, наклоны вперед -назад (если появляется боль, то с амплитудой до положения боли, но не через боль). Потом наклоны влево - право, вытягивание шеи вперед и в таком вытянутом положении повороты в стороны. Еще вращение шеи- но... Только, если нет головных болей, с самой маленькой амплитуды (разминаем первые позвонки), постепенно увеличивая ее насколько можно (доходим до последних позвонков). Важно - очень медленно, прислушиваясь к реакции своего тела. Мысленно представьте себе форму раскручивающейся спирали, а потом закручивающейся. И по этой фигуре вращайте шеей. Самая большая проблема людей европейского стиля - неумение *делать гимнастику медленно, без резких движений*. Этому надо учиться.
Потом ноги - как и руки, сначала стопа (ах, как тяжело было ею шевелить после операции), потом суставы - вверх от голеностопных до коленных. С тазобедренными пока не экспериментирую, рано после операции. Причем вращение в суставах ног можно делать как опираясь ногою об пол, так и в воздухе (свободный "твист"). Вообще эта гимнастика - великая вещь, простая по своей сути, логичная и понятная.
Лежа после операции на больничной кровати, не имея сил еще даже повернуться на бок или живот, я начала разрабатывать стопы и кисти. Причем со стопой у всех проблема после операций. Мне кажется, что очень важно в это время не пасть духом, а разрабатывать ее. Те же самые движения пальцами, фиксируя мысленно голеностопный сустав: влево - вправо, то носок на себя, то от себя (насколько возможно, даже если совсем на маленький градус), потом рисуем пальцами восьмерки - лежачие и стоячие, в обоих направлениях. 
Вас не должны отвлекать в это время, постарайтесь хотя бы на полчаса уединиться для этого комплекса. Спасибо, что дочитали до конца мое такое длинное описание. Желаю удачи!!! И здоровья!!!


----------



## МаринаФрей (18 Сен 2009)

Зря, народ, не поддерживаете тему. Сразу видно, на форуме сидят люди с западным мышлением, и соответсвенно, с такими же понятиями о лечении. Или химия, или операции. Посмотрите на Восток - там давно лечат человека в целом, а не по частям.  Причем, даже нескольких "Я" - физическое тело и духовное (включае мысли, эмоции, дух и разум). Подумайте об этом!!!


----------



## Keeper (22 Окт 2009)

Существует множество методик, именуемых "суставная гимнастика". Одна из наиболее древних из них, как это ни странно, шаолиньская "Ицзинь цзин-канон о преобразовании сухожилий", изложенная китайцам индийским монахом Бадхидхармой и легшая в основу всех практик монастыря Шаолинь.
Очевидно, к суставным гимнастикам можно отнести и йогу, хотя в целом эти практики имеют более системное толкование.  Это я к тому, что само понятие "суставная гимнастика" трактуется иногда весьма широко, и может обозначать целый комплекс оздоровительных практик.
Среди современных вариантов, можно отметить еще суставные гимнастики Дикуля, Норбекова и Бубновского. Вероятно каждая из них имеет свою специфику. Было бы интересно услышать о них отзывы, в том числе специалистов 

"СуДжок терапия – это одно из направлений ОННУРИ медицины, разработанной южно-корейским профессором Пак Чже Ву. В переводе с корейского языка Су – кисть, Джок – стопа. Методика СуДжок диагностики заключается в поиске на кисти и стопе в определенных зонах являющихся отраженными рефлекторными проекциями внутренних органов, мышц, позвоночника болезненных точек соответствия, указывающих на ту или иную патологию. Обладая большим количеством рецепторных полей, кисть и стопа связанна с различными частями человеческого тела. При возникновении болезненного процесса в органах тела, на кистях и стопах возникают болезненные точки «соответствия» - связанные с этими органами. Находя эти точки, СуДжок терапевт может помочь организму справится с заболеванием путем их стимуляции иглами, магнитами, мокасми (прогревающими палочками), модулированным определенной волной светом, семенами (биологически активными стимуляторами) и прочими воздействиями в зависимости от нужд выбранной методики лечения."
помнится у доктора И.Бобыря была методика "плантарный точечный массаж", вероятно из этой же серии...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Окт 2009)

Keeper написал(а):


> Существует множество методик, именуемых "суставная гимнастика". Одна из наиболее древних из них, как это ни странно, шаолиньская "Ицзинь цзин-канон о преобразовании сухожилий", изложенная китайцам индийским монахом Бадхидхармой и легшая в основу всех практик монастыря Шаолинь.



1. Вы уверенны что не ошиблись по поводу би гуань поломэнь?
2. В каком разделе И цзин, другое название "Чжоу и" вы встречали 





Keeper написал(а):


> "цзин-канон о преобразовании сухожилий"?


 Собственно в "И цзин" или комментирующей части - "И чжуань" (или "Ши и" - "Десять крыльев")


----------



## Keeper (23 Окт 2009)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> 1. Вы уверенны что не ошиблись по поводу би гуань поломэнь?


Уверен, что ошибаюсь, ведь прошло столько лет
Считается, что его первым комплексом упражнений, переданных монахам, были "18 рук архатов", а Ицзиньцзин (трактат по искусству самосовершенствования) он как бы оставил монахам, покидая Шаолиньсы, хотя возможно он его никогда и не покидал...


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> 2. В каком разделе И цзин, другое название "Чжоу и" вы встречали
> Собственно в "И цзин" или комментирующей части - "И чжуань" (или "Ши и" - "Десять крыльев")


Второй вопрос не совсем понял... к тому же я пока не настолько хорошо разбираюсь в таких тонкостях, скорее, я просто ищу путь..
...но самое важное в их практике очевидно другое:





> Разум человека вечно пребывает в суете мирских дел, мечется в условностях и границах, им же самим и определенных, не понимая порой их противоестественности. Нужно лишь немногое – узреть за обыденностью и монотонностью жизни Великий Символ, *познав глубину всех внешних форм, преодолеть ее*. Тогда все вещи воспринимаются в единстве, а человек преодолевает ту невидимо тонкую, но чрезвычайно плотную завесу, мешающую ему слиться с природной естественностью и обрести «спонтанность самопроявлений духа».


Поэтому, вероятно, любая гимнастика- это лишь начало пути, точнее то, что помогает осуществлять движение по нему *к собственной природе*. Что касается Ицзиньцзин, то есть мнение, что "по существу, комплекс представляется сильно упрощенным вариантом древних даосских методик даоинь"
вот так, начав с обсуждения суставных гимнастик, мы легко можем погрузиться в поистине эпохальные темы , хотя это конечно тоже интересно и часть пути...

Игорь, Вы первый специалист, кто отписался в этой теме. Спасибо Вам большое! Может быть Вы расскажите о каком-то опыте применения гимнастик для восстановления спины и суставов, если таковой у Вас имеется?
Вот я, например, как раз скоро получу МРТ и пройду лечение (чего именно пока не понятно, но это проблемы со спиной) в Москве. И потом собираюсь серьезно заняться чем-то подобным.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Окт 2009)

Keeper написал(а):


> я просто ищу путь..
> ...но самое важное в их практике очевидно другое:
> поэтому, вероятно, любая гимнастика- это лишь начало пути, точнее то, что помогает осуществлять движение по нему *к собственной природе*.



Невозможно найти дао если неправильно давать имена (если использовать не по прямому назначению знание). Как по вашему, для чего разрабатывалась вся система упражнений, о которой вы упоминали, включая и йогу? Какую цель преследовали?


----------



## Keeper (23 Окт 2009)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Невозможно найти дао если неправильно давать имена


Имена - это как известно, суть номинализации, и присвоение ярлыков не есть суть метода нахождения пути, во всяком случае для меня.



> Как по вашему, для чего разрабатывалась вся система упражнений, о которой вы упоминали, включая и йогу? Какую цель преследовали?


Лучше было сразу спросить у авторов, ибо то, что думаю я не так важно для остальных...
Для меня важнее то, как это может помочь лично мне...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2009)

А можно я переспрошу.

Так что разминаем, пальцы или делаем гимнастику для тела?
Если гимнастика для тела, то причем здесь, Су-джок?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Окт 2009)

Keeper написал(а):


> Имена - это как известно, суть номинализации, и присвоение ярлыков не есть суть метода нахождения пути, во всяком случае для меня.


Не правильно, это западный тип мышления. Правильно давать имена означает видеть (знать) суть (природу, основу) вещи или явления. Не знающий сути,  обязательно даст не правильное имя,  дав неправильное имя,  он будет неправильно действовать и неправильно принимать решения.



Keeper написал(а):


> Лучше было сразу спросить у авторов, ибо то, что думаю я не так важно для остальных...
> Для меня важнее то, как это может помочь лично мне...



Так почему вы не спросили у автора?
В двух словах хочу вам напомнить, или рассказать, что упражнения именуемые йогой создавались НЕ ДЛЯ УЛУЧШЕНИЯ ФИЗИЧЕСКОГО ЗДОРОВЯ. Для индуса тело это майя, дурной сон. Тело должно не мешать. Для этого его "усмиряют" упражнениями. Изначально эта система разрабатывалась для УМЕРЩВЛЕНИЯ, угасания телесных потребностей, тело для индуса это БРЕМЯ и оно недостойно внимания, и потому ни о каком оздоровлении вообще не говорилось...
Применить эту систему для оздоровления мог додуматься только придурковатый западный интеллект, который кроме юриспруденции ничего великого  родить не смог. Применять эту систему для оздоровления равносильно практике чистить зубы хлоркой вместо зубного порошка, и то и то беленькое, но вот результат...


----------



## Keeper (27 Окт 2009)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так что разминаем, пальцы или делаем гимнастику для тела?
> Если гимнастика для тела, то причем здесь, Су-джок?


Действительно, *Доктор Ступин*, суджок как бы это скорее рефлексотерапия,
чем гимнастика, вероятно(?). Просто я не стал делать отдельную тему о гимнастиках, а решил поддержать топикстартера, имевшую положительный опыт в гимнастиках.
Вот и я о том, что похоже, "разминать" надо все, весь опорно-двигательный аппарат. Осталось дело за малым: найти подходящий метод. Причем речь не столько о мануальной терапии, сколько о закреплении ее эффекта и выходе на другой уровень состояния тела. Безусловно, спина- это основа всего, но и суставы достойны внимания.

*Игорь Зинчук*,
я Вам завидую, раз Вам удалось спросить у авторов йоги, зачем они ее создали.  Вероятно, не только "придурковатые" западники не вкурили что кроется за ширмой этой технологии самоубийства, но и современные адепты, чей опыт основывается на тысячилетней традиции, и к чьим словам Вы почему-то решили не прислушиваться. :blush200:
Например, Йоги Бхаджан так определил смысл йоги: 


> йога – это психологическая система, предназначенная для развития Души и её потенциала.
> В действительности, все эти взгляды на йогу существуют из-за неправильного тол- кования самого понятия йоги. По существу,
> Йога – это взаимоотношения.


или Свами Ниранджананда Сарасвати(Ректор Бихарской школы Йоги, преемник Свами Сатьянанды):


> Цель всех йогических и других духовных практик – высвобождение великой космической силы


Странно, что никто из этих гуру йоги ни словом не обмолвился о ток, что эта система создавалась


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> НЕ ДЛЯ УЛУЧШЕНИЯ ФИЗИЧЕСКОГО ЗДОРОВЯ.


а


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Изначально эта система разрабатывалась для УМЕРЩВЛЕНИЯ, угасания телесных потребностей


Гуруджи Айенгар, сказал дословно: 





> с помощью йоги тело может стать стабильным, и от этой стабильности Вы можете продвигаться внутрь себя





> в этом и прелесть йоги: асаны "сами по себе" учат Вас развивать концертрацию и внимание.


Увы, все эти современные гуру йоги говорят вещи, полностью противоположные Вашей трактовке йоги.
Должен сказать, что йогу я рассматриваю как одну из первых практик, к которым хочу обратиться после приема у мануальщика.


----------



## nuwa (27 Окт 2009)

Keeper написал(а):


> Увы, все эти современные гуру йоги говорят вещи, полностью противоположные Вашей трактовке йоги.
> Должен сказать, что йогу я рассматриваю как одну из первых практик, к которым хочу обратиться после приема у мануальщика. Хотя, признаюсь, йога скорее всего будет не единственной моей практикой.


Это, конечно, наверное, интересно, но какое отношение имеет к названию темы? 

Кстати, просьба ссылки давать только при необходимости проиллюстрировать Ваше заболевание, проблему и т.д. Другую же, не касающуюся специфики форума информацию, можно вполне получить набрав в поисковике то или иное слово, понятие.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Окт 2009)

Су Джок акупунктура, авторская методика доктора Пак Дже У, является самым молодым направлением в иглорефлексотерапии. Довольно эффективна при лечении ряда заболеваний. А вот всевозможные "гимнастики" - это уже "черти что и с боку бантик".


----------



## Keeper (27 Окт 2009)

nuwa написал(а):


> Это, конечно, *наверное*, интересно, но какое отношение имеет к названию темы?


Постом ранее я ответил на этот вопрос Доктору Ступину...
Если хотите, можно выделить все посты после 2-го в отдельную тему "Суставные гимнастики"..
Надеюсь, что все же есть хоть и небольшая вероятность того, что и на форуме традиционной медицины найдется место для обсуждения немедикаментозных, т.е. нетрадиционных практик, помогающих людям, несмотря ни на что. 

что касается ссылок на другие ресурсы, то та ссылка на сайт о йоге, которую я дал, и которую Вы удалили, не ведет на сайт такой же тематики, как Ваш, а вряд ли может составить ему конкуренцию. А в прочем, решать Вам. Спасибо уже, что тему еще не закрыли как ересь 

Добавлено через 4 минуты


Владимир В. написал(а):


> А вот всевозможные "гимнастики" - это уже "черти что и с боку бантик".


Вы имеете ввиду то, что в су джок нет гимнастических комплексов? Вы получили об этом точную информацию от самого Пак Дже У?


----------



## nuwa (27 Окт 2009)

Keeper написал(а):


> Надеюсь, что все же есть хоть и небольшая вероятность того, что и на форуме традиционной медицины найдется место для обсуждения немедикаментозных, т.е. нетрадиционных практик, помогающих людям, несмотря ни на что.


Что касается различных "духовных и нетрадиционных практик" - не думаю, что это то место, где уместен разговор об этом, за отсутствием "профбазы" (учителей, гуру, адептов и т.д.). Равно, как и обсуждения использования различных нетрадиционных способов, практик, техник и методов лечения (назовите, как хотите). Тем более, что касается йоги, где разговор о применении ассан, как метода лечения, может вестись только с учётом изучения йоги, как философского направления. Насколько одно отделимо от другого нам здесь судить практически не возможно, да и надо ли. Для этого вполне можно найти соответствующие форумы, где, кстати, присутствуют и дают консультации профессиональные врачи, приверженцы йоги.


> что касается ссылок на другие ресурсы, то та ссылка на сайт о йоге, которую я дал, и которую Вы удалили, не ведет на сайт такой же тематики, как Ваш, а вряд ли может составить ему конкуренцию.


Хочу Вас удивить, но правило по запрещению размещения ссылок на подобные рессурсы касается не столько комерческой политики форума, как его профессиональной направленности. 


> А в прочем, решать Вам. Спасибо уже, что тему еще не закрыли как ересь


Не исключено.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Окт 2009)

Keeper написал(а):


> Увы, все эти современные гуру йоги говорят вещи, полностью противоположные Вашей трактовке йоги.



Нет не верно, вы ошибаетесь ангел мой))). Цитаты, приведенные вами, подтверждают мои слова только лишь в мягкой и завуалированной форме. Это особенности нашего, западного,  мышления договорить и дополнить текст за автора, так как нам бы хотелось слышать))). Обратите внимание, все цитаты, которые вы привели, говорят о стабильности, гармонии, о чем угодно, но НЕ О ПОЛУЧЕНИИ ФИЗИЧЕСКОКО здоровья!!!
Как западный европейский ум воспринял идею реинкарнации? Как призыв к вечной весне. Ура я снова буду жить!!!
Но это в корне перекрученное восприятие. Попробуйте пожелать  индусу, касты неприкасаемых, родится в следующей жизни примьер министром. Вы услышите в ответ возмущенный вопрос: "ЗА ЧТО??? За какую провину вы мне это желаете?"
Недоразумение кроется в том, что восточная мысль (в отличие от западной) радикально по- другому понимает реинкарнацию. Индус вам ответит следующее: " О горе я снова должен родиться, я снова буду болеть и страдать, я снова познаю смерть". Улавливаете разницу? Реинкарнации - это наказание и цель жизни ВЫРВАТЬСЯ из цепи перерождений (повторных страданий и смертей), колеса сансары.
Так как причиной наших страданий являются наши желания, то путь избавления от страданий это не желать!!!
Йога это практика усмирения тела дабы оно не мешало МЕДИТАЦИИ!!! Это единственное предназначение этих упражнений и именно так достигается гармония, о которой вы привели цитаты учителей))).
Простите меня, что огорчил ваши ожидания и что слишком длинно  получилось и не совсем по теме. Я думал, что стоит знать назначение того, чем хочешь заняться...


----------



## Keeper (29 Окт 2009)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Обратите внимание, все цитаты, которые вы привели, говорят о стабильности, гармонии, о чем угодно, но НЕ О ПОЛУЧЕНИИ ФИЗИЧЕСКОКО здоровья!!!


Гуруджи Айенгар, сказал дословно: 





> с помощью йоги тело может стать стабильным, и от этой стабильности Вы можете продвигаться внутрь себя


не уверен, что я Ваш ангел), но кажется Вы просто не хотите слышать, либо отделяете здоровье физическое от здоровья духовного, что вообще говоря неверно.
Можно долго плутать в изотерических дебрях, а можно обратиться к тем, кто практик. Чтобы тело как минимум не мешало духовному росту, его не нужно убивать, достаточно содержать его "в форме". Весь смысл этих практик как раз в этом, плюс в том, чтобы так помочь высшим духовным практикам, продвигаясь от внешних форм к внутренним, обратно и так далее.

Но я собственно, спрашивал вначале об опыте в суставных гимнастиках. К сожалению пока никто не смог высказаться по существу


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Окт 2009)

Keeper написал(а):


> не уверен, что я Ваш ангел),


Искренне прошу простить меня за нанесенное вам невзначай оскорбление. ((((


Keeper написал(а):


> но кажется Вы просто не хотите слышать, либо отделяете здоровье физическое от здоровья духовного, что вообще говоря неверно.


Вы не поняли, точнее это моя вина, что вы не поняли, я не смог донести до вас. Здоровья физического нет, есть СТАБИЛЬНЫЙ процесс умирания. Тело ветшает, как одежда. Все рожденные обречены умереть. Спросите у индийского Калиостро (или его коммерческих представителей) чьи цитаты вы приводили, что он обозначает  понятием СТАБИЛЬНОСТЬ и почему не называет это европейским словом здоровье.


"Keeper написал(а):


> Можно долго плутать в изотерических дебрях, а можно обратиться к тем, кто практик.


Можно долго учиться самому виртуозно готовить еду, правильную и полезную, блуждая в знаниях приправ и рецептов, или пойти в Макдональдс?





Keeper написал(а):


> Весь смысл этих практик как раз в этом, плюс в том, чтобы так помочь высшим духовным практикам, продвигаясь от внешних форм к внутренним, обратно и так далее.


Весь смысл этих практик совершенно не в этом.
"...две крайности, в которые пусть не вдается подвижник.

Одна – это склонность к чувственным удовольствиям по отношению к чувственным объектам: низкая, пошлая, обывательская, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. 

Другая – это склонность себя изнурять, тяжкая, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. 

Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет..."


Keeper написал(а):


> Но я собственно, спрашивал вначале об опыте в суставных гимнастиках. К сожалению пока никто не смог высказаться по существу


В этом вам здесь не помогут...
Рад был пообщаться о смысле жизни,  будьте здоровы.


----------



## Keeper (29 Окт 2009)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Искренне прошу простить меня за нанесенное вам невзначай оскорбление. ((((


право, я не чувствую себя оскорбленным, просто Вы назвали меня своим ангелом, а я усомнился в этом)



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Здоровья физического нет, есть СТАБИЛЬНЫЙ процесс умирания.


Пофессор Дильман, кажется ввел понятие "нормальная болезнь" в своем труде "4 модели медицины", однако даже он не был столь пессимистичен..
Понятия развития и старения неразрывно связаны, как оказалось в силу, например, динамики функций нейроэндокринной регуляции. Но все же этот механизм подразумевает как период взросления, так и период увядания, и никак не отменяет положительный эффект суставных гимнастик. Еще даосы говорили о возрасте в 120 лет как о прекрасном и достойном устремлений к ниму с помощью практик.



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Можно долго учиться самому виртуозно готовить еду, правильную и полезную, блуждая в знаниях приправ и рецептов, или пойти в Макдональдс?


правильно и полезно пититься можно, в принципе не прибегая ни к каким приправам: раздельное питание, минимум животных белков, жира и тд. И это не сложно узнать, во всяком случае не сложнее, чем найти дорогу в Макдональдс. Но и там можно питаться правильно: взять салат и куриные крылышки, например, не смешивая их с булками, картофелем и фруктовым соком.(не сочтите за рекламу). Бикмаки можно разобрать на хлеб и мясо, и не создавать проблем своему пищеварению, было бы желание и капельку знаний. 



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> "...две крайности, в которые пусть не вдается подвижник.."


да, с крайностями нам не по пути, впереди долгая дорога к гармонии...



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> В этом вам здесь не помогут...
> Рад был пообщаться о смысле жизни,  будьте здоровы.


отнюдь, и в этом мне здесь помогут, иначе зачем я делаю МРТ?...
но дальнейший путь я должен пройти сам.
И Вам, Игорь, здоровья и побольше оптимизма


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Окт 2009)

Keeper написал(а):


> отнюдь, и в этом мне здесь помогут, иначе зачем я делаю МРТ?...



опять непонимание))). Я говорил ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО о су-джок...


----------



## МаринаФрей (31 Окт 2009)

Мужчины, зачем так спорить? Когда админ открывал тему по моим словам "Благодаря иглоперапии Су-Джок плюс суставная гимнастика", слово ПЛЮС было пропущено. Я имела ввиду два разных метода лечения, которые использовала в своей практике. Моя врач-иглотерапевт каждый год ездит в Алмату на занятия к Паку. Она занималась иглотерапией по методу Су-Джок. А года 2 назад организовала оздоровительные занятия, которым ее научил тоже Пак на своих курсах. "Гимнастика Тай-цзы", или "Суставная гимнастика" - как хотите, назовите. Очень сжато я ее уже описала на форуме. Если что не понятно, отвечу с удовольствием на вопросы.


----------

